# TTOC meet - *F1 Testing at Silverstone* - **TOMORROW**



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Who fancies a *cheap* day out at Silverstone to watch the F1 stars testing their 'company cars'?

Following the great success of the two previous years' events, I'm organising the third annual meet to watch the Formula 1 testing - this year on June 21st. Open to all - You don't have to be a TTOC member 

If you've been to F1 testing before you'll know it's a great way to see (most of) the teams putting their cars though their paces. If, however, you've never seen F1 cars "in the flesh" this is a fantastic opportunity to experience their _astonishing _speed and sound as they are tested to the limits (and beyond in some cases :wink: ) and all for a fraction of race day costs 

*Although this has always been a free day, Silverstone are now asking Â£10 for entry - still an absolute bargain IMO*.  (children under 16 still get in free though  ) For more information and/or to book your tickets - see here. You don't have to book tickets - you can just turn up on the day 

The circuit is open from 9am - 5pm with an hour stop for lunch. Restricted viewing area only I'm afraid - on the outside of the circuit from Bridge round to the Copse tunnel, which includes the Luffield complex and the pit straight with Grandstand seating. See the Circuit Map here. There will be a few refreshments available on the day (Burgers, Bacon Baguettes, etc); the Silverstone shop should be open as well as a few traders and they occasionally open up the outside karting for the day too.

**I must stress that this day will have (probably) no centre access and hence no close access to drivers or cars**
Please also note - These sessions are offered to all teams but some may not be there on the day (but some bring 3 cars  ) and there is no guarantee that the day will actually go ahead - then again, it is the last testing session before the British GP and I have never known it to be cancelled in the 7 years I've been going - especially true now they have restricted testing times so much :wink: 

Anyone who would like to join in, please post your interest here and we can all meet up for some or all of the day.....Sorry, you will have to book a day off work :roll: Oh, and remember your ear plugs!! :wink:

NaughTTy (Cruise)
NaughTTy's Next door Neighbour, Sean
nutts (Cruise from Stowe Road)
Nem
NormStrm
Normstrm's mate Clive
R6B TT
W7 PMC (Cruise from Buckingham)
TTCool & Mrs TTCool
KenTT (Cruise from Buckingham)
phodge & Mr phodge +1 (Cruise)
hawk29???
KevtoTTy
megablade
DAZTTC +1
citrix20 +1
Baggie Boy +1
ChilliTT
Chip_iTT +1 (Cruise)
tyspy +1
Hilly10


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I might be able to make this one. I'll confirm nearer the date


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm up for this. Will get that day booked off.

Nick


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul

Please add me and my mate Clive to the list 8)

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> I might be able to make this one. I'll confirm nearer the date


I'll pencil you in then Mark :wink:



Nem said:


> I'm up for this. Will get that day booked off.
> 
> Nick


Nice one Nick - added to the list 



NormStrm said:


> Paul
> 
> Please add me and my mate Clive to the list 8)
> 
> Norman


Done 

Now we need some who's names don't begin with N :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Now we need some who's names don't begin with N :lol:


Or just people who are not committee / reps 

Just added this to the TTOC calendar page.

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Now we need some who's names don't begin with N :lol:
> ...


 8) Thanks Nick


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Unfortunately I cant make this. 

For those thinking about it, last year was superb, and if other commitments had allowed I would be signing up for this. 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

This was excellent when I did it two years ago - pencil me in Paul, looks like I will be travelling quite a bit in June but I'll see if I can make it


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> This was excellent when I did it two years ago - pencil me in Paul, looks like I will be travelling quite a bit in June but I'll see if I can make it


Would be good to see you Rob - it's been a while!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes it has - well only a couple of months.

I'm in France next week then have to go up to the Nordics in June, they've pencilled in something on 20th in Sweden and also meetings in Finland which I think is up there somewhere near Russia so it might be effective to combine if possible. Not been to Sweden or Finland so both will be interesting


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Me thinks i can make this 8)

I'll probably just pay on the day in case i can't in the end make it.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Me thinks i can make this 8)
> 
> I'll probably just pay on the day in case i can't in the end make it.


Excellent news Paul - look forward to seeing you again


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

As Paul said ... their speed is astonishing  8) 
If you have ever been to a Grand Prix and also watched the support races,
all the other types of very fast race cars look as if they have Miss Daisy in them 

After spectating F1 testing for so many years for free, I don't like the
principal of charging (I didn't think that the FIA allowed it :? )
but even at Â£10 it's an experience not to be missed.

I don't know yet which of the 3 days I can make Paul but the Thursday
seems the most unlikely one for me at this stage 

For anybody who is really keen it's Â£15 in advance for all three days


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> As Paul said ... their speed is astonishing  8)
> If you have ever been to a Grand Prix and also watched the support races,
> all the other types of very fast race cars look as if they have Miss Daisy in them
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Ian. 

Hopefully see you soon, even if not then


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Damn, damn, damn. I missed this last year because of business and I've just checked my diary and I'm in Cornwall on business that day :evil: .

Perhaps next year Paul  .


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Judy and I would like to attend. My TT will probably be at APS  so very close to Silverstone. Not sure which Silverstone package, though. We might push the boat out and shake hands with the drivers :roll:

Joe


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep Me & The Mrs are going to be there for all 3 days. 
Being a member of the Silverstone racing club it's still free for us, plus we get pitlane/paddock access  
So no doubt Catherine will be stalking young Lewis & Jenson as she did in Spetember 
Hope to see some of you down there.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Paul as discussed a maybe, depending on my court case in Reading. If it gets adjourned on day 1 then I'll be there for mid-day.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

steveh said:


> Damn, damn, damn. I missed this last year because of business and I've just checked my diary and I'm in Cornwall on business that day :evil: .
> 
> Perhaps next year Paul  .


Sorry Steve 



TTCool said:


> Judy and I would like to attend. My TT will probably be at APS  so very close to Silverstone. Not sure which Silverstone package, though. We might push the boat out and shake hands with the drivers :roll:
> 
> Joe


Look forward to seeing you two again Joe. Let me know which version you go for 



Warren D said:


> Yep Me & The Mrs are going to be there for all 3 days.
> Being a member of the Silverstone racing club it's still free for us, plus we get pitlane/paddock access
> So no doubt Catherine will be stalking young Lewis & Jenson as she did in Spetember
> Hope to see some of you down there.


Hopefully see you there then Warren - you might get mugged for your passes though :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Paul as discussed a maybe, depending on my court case in Reading. If it gets adjourned on day 1 then I'll be there for mid-day.


Pencilled in mate


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Come on people, where are you all - last year we had a great response to this - was hoping for lots again this time :roll:


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

Warren D said:


> Yep Me & The Mrs are going to be there for all 3 days.
> Being a member of the Silverstone racing club it's still free for us, plus we get pitlane/paddock access
> So no doubt Catherine will be stalking young Lewis & Jenson as she did in Spetember
> Hope to see some of you down there.


Hopefully see you there then Warren - you might get mugged for your passes though :wink: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Pretty sure i am allowed to take 2 guests in with me on my passes, obviously Catherine will be one, so i maybe able to get 1 other in too. Will check on that and let you all know for sure8)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Paul

I'm hoping to make this as usual, but it depends if I can get away from work for the day. I'll give you a call/txt a couple of days before and then meet you at the Buckingham Tesco if your doing the usual route  .

Regards Ken


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KenTT said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I'm hoping to make this as usual, but it depends if I can get away from work for the day. I'll give you a call/txt a couple of days before and then meet you at the Buckingham Tesco if your doing the usual route  .
> 
> Regards Ken


Wondered where you had got to Ken - Another one penciled in


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Finally managed to book the day off work! So we'll come along too, please. Oh, and they'll be 3 of us, so we might have to hide at the back 'cos we won't all fit in the TT......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Finally managed to book the day off work! So we'll come along too, please. Oh, and they'll be 3 of us, so we might have to hide at the back 'cos we won't all fit in the TT......


As long as Dave keeps that Evo at a discreet distance behind us :wink: :lol:

See you then Penny


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all me and my mate will be comeing see you all there. 

DAZ.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi all me and my mate will be comeing see you all there.
> 
> DAZ.


NIce one DAZ - added to the list


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning all,

Just to confirm that i do have a spare guest pass for each of the 3 days, which allows you free entry into the circuit and also gets you pitlane / paddock access in the afternoons, so you can get up close to the cars and meet the drivers 8)

I will be travelling down on the Tuesday and setting up camp at Whittlebury Hall and so wont be at the circuit untill around midday, so you would have to pay the Â£10 entry fee on the Tuesday 

As i use these passes the whole year round i cannot give them out as such, the plan would be to meet up outside the circuit entrance, i flash the passes and get us in , we then do our own thing and then meet up aound 12.45pm by the paddock entrance and i again flash the passes.

Hope that makes sense :? :lol:

So if anyone's interested PM with your offers / bribes :lol: :lol:

Joking aside if you are interested PM me and we will get something organised. 8)


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Please can you pencil me and a freind down for this.

Never been to F1 before but always been a big fan. Hoping this will be a good introduction.

Would love the Pit Access but thinking my mate might not be too happy left on his own.


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Shame about the pit access but i'm sure you'll have great day anyway.


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe i should leave him on his own for a bit. Got to be worth it. Ill get him some autographs.


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

8) :lol: 
If you want to do that you can, which day would you be looking at?


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

im planning to be there on 21st


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok that's the Thursday then. 8) 
Send me your deatails in a PM and we'll arrange something.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

citrix20 said:


> Please can you pencil me and a freind down for this.
> 
> Never been to F1 before but always been a big fan. Hoping this will be a good introduction.
> 
> Would love the Pit Access but thinking my mate might not be too happy left on his own.


I've added you +1 to the list 

Warren - I would have loved to take you up on your very kind offer but don't think it would have been fair of me to desert my troops for the day (or even part of it) :roll: Hopefully someone can make good use of it


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Warren D said:


> As i use these passes the whole year round i cannot give them out as such,
> 
> ........
> 
> Joking aside if you are interested PM me and we will get something organised. 8)


No problem Warren - my daughter lives in Leeds; just give us all the passes and I will ensure she returns them to you asap :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

HighTT said:


> Warren D said:
> 
> 
> > As i use these passes the whole year round i cannot give them out as such,
> ...


You'd have to fight the Mrs to get at them, she's planning on spending a lot of time stalking Jense as everyone will be clammering to get to Lewis this time around, and she did spend her birthday last September with Lewis (well some of it) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Warren D said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > Warren D said:
> ...


No problem for access to him Warren ....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> Warren D said:
> 
> 
> > HighTT said:
> ...


Show off :roll: :lol:


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

HighTT said:


> Warren D said:
> 
> 
> > HighTT said:
> ...


I know, with all the attention being on Lewis, poor old Jenson will be dragging people in for abit of the lime light :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

Just to whet your appetite, and to celebrate Lewis' first F1 victory, here are a couple of pics of Cath & me with the boy wonder at the Silverstone test last September


----------



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

Got the day off work, please count me in +1
Thanks.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Baggie Boy said:


> Got the day off work, please count me in +1
> Thanks.


Consider yourself added Baggie 

Warren - Stop it!! :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good afternoon

My TT is booked in at APS on Thurday the 21st June for suspension mods, so Judy and me will get a lift to the circuit, all being well. We will be at APS for 9 a.m. so if everything looks good we will see you at Silverstone  Where will we meet?

Joe


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm now booked into APS in the afternoon for the new cats to go on. So will just be doing the morning at the track now.

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTCool said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> My TT is booked in at APS on Thurday the 21st June for suspension mods, so Judy and me will get a lift to the circuit, all being well. We will be at APS for 9 a.m. so if everything looks good we will see you at Silverstone  Where will we meet?
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe,

We'll probably meet at the same or similar place to last year - on the first terrace after Bridge - around 9:30 I would think.

Nick - no problem mate - be good to see you anyway.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> We'll probably meet at the same or similar place to last year - on the first terrace after Bridge - around 9:30 I would think.
> 
> Nick - no problem mate - be good to see you anyway.


Or at the bacon butty Van :roll:


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Now we need some who's names don't begin with N :lol:


Hi Paul

Can I add another N to the list


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ChilliTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Now we need some who's names don't begin with N :lol:
> ...


Hey Nigel,

How's the Box?

Be good to see you again 

P.S. You're a 'C' anyway :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Paul,

Looks like I'm going to be there, probably later than 9:30 as going to Nuneaton first to pick up a couple of helmets for Donnington. Will be me + 1 (who knows nothing about F1 but she 'likes the noise' ). Let's hope the weather is as good this year....

If anyone else interested in a helmet for Donnington let me know and I'll pick one up at the same time!


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been keeping an eye on the weather, what with camping down there for the full 3days/nights, and it doesn't look too good:

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/day ... Nn12&day=5

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Paul,
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be there, probably later than 9:30 as going to Nuneaton first to pick up a couple of helmets for Donnington. Will be me + 1 (who knows nothing about F1 but she 'likes the noise' ). Let's hope the weather is as good this year....
> 
> If anyone else interested in a helmet for Donnington let me know and I'll pick one up at the same time!


Nice one Irving - give me a bell or text when you get there 

Thanks Warren - not overly worried - Silverstone has it's own micro-climate anyway :wink: A little rain can also make for some entertainment on track when they get their tyre choices wrong :twisted:

Mind you Wednesday doesn't look too good for Dave to clean my car :?


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Not sure I like being called a C..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol:

The Box is great [smiley=sweetheart.gif].... seems to be loosening up nicely 

Look forward to seeing you next week


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ChilliTT said:


> Not sure I like being called a C..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol:
> 
> The Box is great [smiley=sweetheart.gif].... seems to be loosening up nicely
> 
> Look forward to seeing you next week


I must admit I hesitated before I hit the button!!

Glad to hear you're enjoying your new car


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OK guys and girls â€" This is the basic plan for Thursday (Yes, itâ€™s Thursday if you still havenâ€™t booked your day off work :wink: )

Firstly Iâ€™m hoping that some will join us for a cruise from Aylesbury to the circuit. If youâ€™re coming this way or close, why not join us.

Iâ€™m planning on leaving my house in Aylesbury around 8:30 am and taking the following route:

Leave my place at around 8:30 am and follow Aylesbury Ring Road to the A413
A413 from Aylesbury to Buckingham via Whitchurch and Winslow
A422 from Buckingham towards Brackley
Shortly after Buffler's Holt, turn right towards Stowe School
Turn left at Stowe School (may stop for a quick Photo-shoot here  )
Through Dadford and on to Silverstone Circuit

If you would like to join in this cruise, let me know and Iâ€™ll pm my address

Route map:










Iâ€™m aiming to arrive at the circuit as close to 9:30 am as possible. You should be able to park in the main tarmac carpark at that time. 
- You should enter the circuit via the booths and pay your Â£10 for your ticket.
- Cross the road and you'll find yourself at the right of the Bridge at Bridge corner.
- Walk under the tunnel to your left and you will arrive at the first of the Luffield Complex stands.
- Dependant on space, those that are there by then will gather on this first set of stands (or slightly further along if crowded). 
- Iâ€™m pmâ€™ing everyone my mobile number so, if you would like to meet up, please call me when you get there and I'll do my best to answer it if I hear it. :roll: If I don't answer keep trying when there's a quiet break on the circuit. 
- From there we'll probably work our way around gradually to the main Grandstand for lunchtime 12 - 1pm

As a guide (especially if you've never been to Silverstone before) - see info below:









If you have any queries please let me know.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I know I just pm'd you Paul, but looking at your map, I'll prob try and join you as you turn off the A422


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> I know I just pm'd you Paul, but looking at your map, I'll prob try and join you as you turn off the A422


I'll let you know when we're getting close to there and try and meet up 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Any Service Stations on the cruise?

Just thought you'd be better acquainting yourself with them now than on the day...



Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> Any Service Stations on the cruise?
> 
> Just thought you'd be better acquainting yourself with them now than on the day...
> 
> ...


On my cruise - nope - all cross country.

Up the road on the A43 (from the M1) yep AFAIK 

(or was there a subliminal message in there behind the wink :? )


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The weather forecast does not bode well. NaughTTy how much action would you expect if its pissing down all day I know you go most years. Last year it was in April and its was quite a nice dry day.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Any Service Stations on the cruise?
> ...


Was it not you I followed to the Rep meet last year? Where we had a quick tour of the service station? (or am I thinking of someone else?  )

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> The weather forecast does not bode well. NaughTTy how much action would you expect if its pissing down all day I know you go most years. Last year it was in April and its was quite a nice dry day.


I doubt the rain will make much difference to the amount of laps they do - they'll just be testing wet tyres instead of dry. Of course there's always more of a chance of someone coming off in the wet, which obviously adds some excitement, but can also mean the sessions are stopped more often.

Plenty of room in the Grandstand under cover usually so it shouldn't spoil the day too much. 

Of course, the forecast will be completely different by then and Silverstone rarely follows what it's supposed to be doing - seems to have it's own microclimate anyway!

Are you thinking of coming along again?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


  :lol:

Oh yeah! I had conveniently blanked that from my memory :lol: :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can sort out on Wednesday night, but as i'm staying in Milton Keynes on the Wed night, i'd be better off meeting the convoy en route somewhere around Buckingham.

Please advise a suitable point en route with a time & i'll await your arrival.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I may well come again this year I enjoyed it last time and as I have to go to hospital for a minor op on Friday it may well take my mind of that. Plus I can use my new camera :wink:


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Will anyone be travelling north up the M1?

Might sound like a silly question but im assuming there will be places to eat. Not been before.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

citrix20 said:


> Will anyone be travelling north up the M1?
> 
> Might sound like a silly question but im assuming there will be places to eat. Not been before.


There are some of the catering outlets open ie burgers bacon butties and the like :wink:


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I have not looked at the entire thread so I apologise if its been mentioned but Honda and Super Aguri will not be there and neither will Lewis Hamilton. de La Rosa and Alonso share the duties.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

forzaf1 said:


> I have not looked at the entire thread so I apologise if its been mentioned but Honda and Super Aguri will not be there and neither will Lewis Hamilton. de La Rosa and Alonso share the duties.


Thanks for that Alex 

No major loss for missing the two honda teams (testing engines in Spain I think) but disappointed we won't get to see Lewis though 

Hilly - I'll add your name to the list so you'll have to come now


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Can sort out on Wednesday night, but as i'm staying in Milton Keynes on the Wed night, i'd be better off meeting the convoy en route somewhere around Buckingham.
> 
> Please advise a suitable point en route with a time & i'll await your arrival.


Hi Paul,

I'l check the map and let you know on Wednesday - I've got a good idea of a place though, just need to check it out first.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Paul,

Thanks for your PM. We'll meet you at yours and follow the convoy up - at a discreet distance! :lol:

P.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Paul,

I can't go! Got to much on at work and since having Friday off for J-I-B to do the car i thought I was pushing it.

Sorry


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I can't go! Got to much on at work and since having Friday off for J-I-B to do the car i thought I was pushing it.
> 
> Sorry


No need to take Friday off - Dave's looked at the weather and decided not to come down this week now. 

Let me know if you change your mind now.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul,
> ...


Oh, have you seen the state of my car. 800 miles in the rain!

I'll check my diary, Thursday was pretty hectic. I'll do my best but if its going to be raining I've spent long enough this weekend at the side of a track getting wet


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


OK mate - see you Wednesday evening anyway.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Can sort out on Wednesday night, but as i'm staying in Milton Keynes on the Wed night, i'd be better off meeting the convoy en route somewhere around Buckingham.
> ...


Hi Paul,

I would imagine you would come into Buckingham A421, given that the Hilton is just south of the A421 in MK. If you follow it all the way to the A413 and turn left towards Aylesbury you can turn back around towards Buckingham at the next roundabout and park in the layby on the left opposite the service station. KenTT should be there in his Silver TTC too. Aiming to be there just after 9:00 am. I'll show you on the map on Wednesday night.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Ta muchly. See you tomorrow night.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Does anyone want me to drop their EvenTT07 tickets off at this event?

So far I've put to one side

NaughTTy
Irving


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

nutts said:


> Does anyone want me to drop their EvenTT07 tickets off at this event?
> 
> So far I've put to one side
> 
> ...


You could bring mine too.....save on the postage..... :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

phodge said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone want me to drop their EvenTT07 tickets off at this event?
> ...


Me too - please


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

IT'S TOMORROW FOLKS  

Looking forward to seeing everybody tomorrow - hope you can all still make it

Don't forget:

- Suncream - Even with light cloud cover you will probably get burnt at Silverstone;

- Ear Plugs if you have any. All day abuse from all those F1 engines will leave your ears ringing 

- Something waterproof - The weather forecast doesn't look toooo bad now but theres still a very good chance of a few showers 

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tom ... pcode=Nn12


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Be prepared to que. I was sat in 15minute tail back on the A43 at 10am this morning.

9-10 cars out tomorrow and you are restricted to viewing. For photography...well don't get your hopes up

Mclaren - Alonso
Ferrari - Massa
Renault - Piquet Jnr
Williams - Rosberg
Red Bull - Coulthard
Toro Rosso - Speed
BMW - N/A

Enjoy!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info Alex  Hopefully we won't have too much trouble coming the country road route but not everyone is coming the same way as us :?

Still looking forward to it though


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Still looking forward to it though


Me too.

See you tomorrow.......

P.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for organising this brilliant meet Paul, really enjoyed myself thanks  . It was great to meet every one again, also some new faces (to me)  .

I've hosted a few pictures for your viewing pleasure, if anyone would like the full sized, Hi-res shots then give me a PM with your email address and I'll send them.

Norman I'll PM you with regards a CD of pictures.

This is only a small proportion of the days shots.

"Quick, put it away before anyone sees our ugly wheel trims."


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Stunning pictures Ken! Why does the McLaren have an allen key stuck out the top...?!

Great to meet everyone again, and see some new faces...

Thanks for organising it all Paul, we had a great day.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Ken

Excellent pictures, as usual. Sorry I couldn't make it this year. Hope to see you at Donington.

Regards

Joe


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks Penny, it was good to see you both today. I never seem to get enough time to talk to everyone. Far to busy looking down the view finder of a camera  .

Hi Joe missed seeing your self and Judy this year  , how are you both :?: 
I look foward to seeing you both at the Donington meet


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry Paul missed your message last night. Got to the track at 9 .oclock just hearing the cars got me hooked straight away. A mist desended over me and I just had to get inside to see them, every thing else went out the window even the wife said I should have gone on my own. I seem to get so engrossed with the noise of those engines. Did see Daz about 2.45. I will make a point of meeting up next year.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

KenTT said:


> Thanks Penny, it was good to see you both today. I never seem to get enough time to talk to everyone. Far to busy looking down the view finder of a camera  .
> 
> Hi Joe missed seeing your self and Judy this year  , how are you both :?:
> I look foward to seeing you both at the Donington meet


Hi Ken

We are both very well thank you. I'm glad you're going to Donington. Judy and me will there and so will John_H. (and many others :roll Judy sends her best regards.

Joe


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well, what a day 

Ken - as I said in the text - many many thanks for your generosity today :wink: To be honest my camera was still not up to the job but it was a superb view from there.  Your pictures are absolutely stunning - I may well be needing a CD of pics too - have a feeling we'll need some for a mag article :wink:

Thanks all for coming today - it wouldn't have been so much fun without you - thanks for being great company.

Apologies to Mark - really sorry you got left behind - I could have lent you something special later on :wink:

Daz - sorry we didn't get to meet up. I had a paddock suite ticket to use and couldn't hear where you were.

Frazer - if you read this - what happened to you when we went to get lunch? I thought everyone was with us but you weren't there when I'd got my food. :? Thanks for the cookies though 

Jo - missed you and Judy this year - I was looking forward to some more of you racing stories 

Hilly10 - no worries about not meeting up - I had enough trouble keeping tabs on everyone with us anyway - even managed to loose the chairman :roll:  Hopefully see you next year 

Ian - I hope you get everything sorted with your car. I'm sure APS will look after you if you need back-up for info to sort out the supplier.

Paul - you jammy sod :lol: :wink:


----------



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

Very enjoyable day, Sorry I missed you, arrived at the meeting place at 9.40am
But no one there I recognised, and I had left my mobile in the car.
Tempted to get race tickets now!


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Paul, hope you got my return Text message (have a different phone and can't use it properly  ). I'll get all the picture converted to Jpg and do some CD's for any who want them.

You may have lost Mark, but at least you didn't make a muppet of yorself and ask him who he was, like I did  . Sorry about that Mark.

Not even the weather could spoil the day, thanks again Paul for organising another excellent meet  .


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Baggie Boy said:


> Very enjoyable day, Sorry I missed you, arrived at the meeting place at 9.40am
> But no one there I recognised, and I had left my mobile in the car.
> Tempted to get race tickets now!


Pretty much the same time as us - I was wearing a TTOC Rep polo but amongst several people, probably not the first thing you'd spot. Shame you left the mobile behind as I was managing to pick up virtually every call today. Glad you enjoyed the day anyway. 

You'll have trouble getting tickets now - since Lewis doing so well recently they have sold out of general admission tickets now and it's Grandstand only - Â£220+ I think! 

Ken - what are you like!!!

I did get the text thanks mate


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just a tiny selection of the photo's i took below. Canon Ixus 40 so im afraid there not the top quality DSLR types you might be used to.

Mclaren sitting in the garage.









The not so speedy any more Scott Speed









DC leaving the Pits









A real big thanks to warren for getting me into the Paddock and Pits, and sneaking my mate in to. Had a great day. Also a big thanks to the lax security at Team Spyker and not asking for passes and letting us into the garage during testing!

Sorry i didnt meet up with the rest of you guys but spent all day in the Pit area and paddock.[/i]


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Just a couple more to look at. Looks like its Brembo brakes then Paul :wink: .


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks to Warren and Cath for the use of the pass on Wednesday, good to meet you both  
How many more names did you manage to add to your poster :?:

Ken - I am really envious of your panning ability, the length and speed of
your lens, and your access; I hope that you are not good looking and filthy rich as well :lol: :wink:

but you did miss this photo op of my TT and Warren's :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Many thanks for organising this Paul 

My first time with any GP cars on track and the sound of those engines and the corner entry/exit speed is absolutely unbelievable 8) 8) 8)

It's just a pity I had other things planned yesterday, but at least the EvenTT07 tickets are done and I needed to pop into APS anyway.

Excellent day


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

HighTT said:


> Thanks to Warren and Cath for the use of the pass on Wednesday, good to meet you both
> How many more names did you manage to add to your poster :?:
> 
> Ken - I am really envious of your panning ability, the length and speed of
> ...


Thanks Ian

Sorry I missed meeting you this year.

Definetly not rich (spent it all on the camera & lenses :lol: ) and as for looks, well my second job I model for a church gargoyle brochure :wink: .


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Many thanks Paul for organising this.

Jammy does not even describe how the day turned out.

To illustrate, i pay my Â£10 & head off with the group to the 1st vantage point, only to bump into Mike Cooper from DMS. He pulls me to one-side to inform me they've found some extra power & great enhancements to the B7 RS4 re-map, so i'd be wanting to get down to their operation ASAP & get the revised map applied 8)

I was very excited about this, only for this to be added to when Mike asked what my plans were for the day, as he had a 2nd Hospitality Pass from AutoCar if i fancied joining him. After thinking about it for 1/2 second, i shot off like a rocket with Mike to the in-field & a round of Bacon Butties with Coffee courtesy of Autocar. Their Suite was overlooking the start/finish straight & pit road 

What a great day & a huge bonus going ringside. Got wet during the pit garage walkabout, but that never dampened my excitement.

My photos by comparison are $hite so not worth posting set against Ken's.

Great to see you all & how addicitive are F1 cars??


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul

Yet again a superb meet, you just can't help but love that F1 experience 8)

Ken, yet again your pics are stunning, I will post couple of static ones I took and a few vid clips from my digi camera later, more for comparison :lol:

Norman


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> Paul
> 
> Yet again a superb meet, you just can't help but love that F1 experience 8)
> 
> ...


Thanks Norman 

It was good to see you again, I should have some CDs ready to post in the early part of the week, Ill give you a PM when there ready.

Ken


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Really annoyed I missed this. Great photos Ken. Looks like you had reasonable weather as well. Perhaps I'll make it next year.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

KenTT said:


> It was good to see you again, I should have some CDs ready to post in the early part of the week, Ill give you a PM when there ready.
> 
> Ken


Likewise, look forward to the CD  I assume you are going to EvenTT07 so happy to pick a copy up from you there if that helps.

I also had a call from Clive who was extremely impressed, said they are so good he now sees the colours of the cars as he could zoom in to see the detail, especially the Renault so another [smiley=thumbsup.gif] from him as well.

I thought I would post a like to my few that were vaguely presentable :lol: http://normstrm.swilland.com/albums/070621_F1_testing_Silverstone_07/album/ it also has a link to a couple of vids, these are from my camera not camcorder, but thought it worth sharing, to try and bring back a bit of atmosphere 8) 
http://normstrm.swilland.com/albums/070621_F1_testing_Silverstone_07/album/vids/F1_test_bridge.mpg * Caution not dial up friendly 10megs*
http://normstrm.swilland.com/albums/070621_F1_testing_Silverstone_07/album/vids/F1_test_sf_pit.mpg *Caution not dial up friendly 18megs*

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Info a bit late but see here for a summary of the days times, etc.

Times and numbers of laps:

Pos Driver Team Time Laps
1. Massa Ferrari (B) 1:20.805 87
2. Rosberg Williams-Toyota (B) 1:21.274 98
3. Alonso McLaren-Mercedes (B) 1:21.284 58
4. Piquet Renault (B) 1:21.357 108
5. Trulli Toyota (B) 1:21.703 70
6. Coulthard Red Bull-Renault (B) 1:21.933 69
7. Glock BMW-Sauber (B) 1:22.456 80
8. Speed Toro Rosso-Ferrari (B) 1:23.049 65
9. Albers Spyker-Ferrari (B) 1:23.374 36
10. van der Garde Spyker-Ferrari (B) 1:25.865 5

All Timing Unofficial

All Timing Unofficial


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

citrix20 said:


> A real big thanks to warren for getting me into the Paddock and Pits, and sneaking my mate in to. Had a great day. Also a big thanks to the lax security at Team Spyker and not asking for passes and letting us into the garage during testing!


Adam - No worries mate, it was our pleasure :!: 
It was good seeing you both, i'm just glad our little plan worked & we were able to get you both in :wink:

P.s. Hope you had a good birthday on Friday 



HighTT said:


> Thanks to Warren and Cath for the use of the pass on Wednesday, good to meet you both
> How many more names did you manage to add to your poster :?:
> 
> you did miss this photo op of my TT and Warren's :roll:


Ian - Also good to see you too, again it was our pleasure in providing you with the pass.
I must appologise for leaving you in the company of Cath for so long whilst i chased drivers around the paddock, but in answer to your question - i now have my poster signed by 18 drivers including the legend that is Martin Brundle :lol:

Great pic of the 2 cars together, with mine showing a rather unusual mod it has to be said :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway here a few of the shots i took over the 3 days:

Adrian Sutil preparing for blast off


Sutil taking 40 winks


Liuzzi aims straight for me


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

A few more pics:

DC


Cath & Timo


Cath & Adrian Sutil 


Cath, Nick & Jo


Me & Tonio (now you see why I take the photo's & Cath poses with the drivers, me far left :lol: )


Jo & Fernando


Cath & the legend that is Martin Brundle :lol: 


Heikki


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

A couple of arty ones to show the unpredicatable Silverstone weather:

This one was taken around 5.45 on the Thursday just after the test had finished and we were heading for the car ( we got a right old soaking  )


And then a couple of hours later the most amazing summer solstace sunset over the lake at Whittlebury Hall


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

steveh said:


> Really annoyed I missed this. Great photos Ken. Looks like you had reasonable weather as well. Perhaps I'll make it next year.


Hi Steve, hope all is well with you.

Thanks for the compliment. we were lucky with the weather really. You missed a good day  .

Are you missing the TT much :?:

Ken


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Warren

You got some really nice photos there and pit lane access as well, you lucky devil :roll: .

BTW you have a PM

Ken


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Warren - some superb shots - you had some excellent access by the looks of it 

Me....jealous? Nooooooo :roll:


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

> Warren - some superb shots - you had some excellent access by the looks of it


That was curtisy of the Lax security at the Spyker garage. Just bowled straigh in the open door at the back and wasnt challanged once. Warren tipped us off as he had done it the day before aswell. So my freind and i thought we would give it a go. Was amazing to be so close to the cars and also watching the mechanics beavering away.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

citrix20 said:


> > Warren - some superb shots - you had some excellent access by the looks of it
> 
> 
> That was curtisy of the Lax security at the Spyker garage. Just bowled straigh in the open door at the back and wasnt challanged once. Warren tipped us off as he had done it the day before aswell. So my freind and i thought we would give it a go. Was amazing to be so close to the cars and also watching the mechanics beavering away.


Having seen the standard of their hospitality in the Paddock Suites, I can well believe it :lol:

The highlight of their day was racing toy wooden cars down a plastic ramp with 4 'lanes' down the steps of the suites :roll: :lol:


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

citrix20 said:


> > Warren - some superb shots - you had some excellent access by the looks of it
> 
> 
> That was curtisy of the Lax security at the Spyker garage. Just bowled straigh in the open door at the back and wasnt challanged once. Warren tipped us off as he had done it the day before aswell. So my freind and i thought we would give it a go. Was amazing to be so close to the cars and also watching the mechanics beavering away.


Let me just re-phrase what Adam has just said - "It was courtesy of the very nice people at Spyker (got to keep them sweet as we don't want that door closing as with so many of the other teams, whereby you have to be a corporate guest who doesn't know the first thing about motorsport :wink: ) and inparticularly John with whom i had a very interesting conversation about stage management in motorsport" 

Anyway a big thanks again to Spyker for allowing that sort of access, keep up the good work!!

Sitting on the floor of the pitlane as an F1 car heads straight for you is one hell of an experience, let me tell you, but you do get some incredible photos


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

citrix20 said:


> > Warren - some superb shots - you had some excellent access by the looks of it
> 
> 
> That was curtisy of the Lax security at the Spyker garage. Just bowled straigh in the open door at the back and wasnt challanged once. Warren tipped us off as he had done it the day before aswell. So my freind and i thought we would give it a go. Was amazing to be so close to the cars and also watching the mechanics beavering away.


Let me just re-phrase what Adam has just said - "It was courtesy of the very nice people at Spyker (got to keep them sweet as we don't want that door closing as with so many of the other teams, whereby you have to be a corporate guest who doesn't know the first thing about motorsport :wink: ) and inparticularly John with whom i had a very interesting conversation about stage management in motorsport" 

Anyway a big thanks again to Spyker for allowing that sort of access, keep up the good work!!

Sitting on the floor of the pitlane as an F1 car heads straight for you is one hell of an experience, let me tell you, but you do get some incredible photos


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

KenTT said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > Really annoyed I missed this. Great photos Ken. Looks like you had reasonable weather as well. Perhaps I'll make it next year.
> ...


Hi Ken.

I must admit to missing the TT every so often, usually when I see another one on the road but last week from Tuesday to Thursday I drove over 1,000 miles and averaged 37mpg. Although I would have probably enjoyed the drive more in the TT I would not have enjoyed putting another 1,000 miles on the clock and certainly would have had to fill up a few more times. The Jag is a great car, I just sometimes wish I could have a TT as well.


----------

